# I made a front shelf for Traeger



## kurtsara (Aug 1, 2009)

I used some extra cedar 2X4's and made I nice shelf for my Traeger, it has mitered corners so you see no end grain and it has about 10 coats of outdoor clear coat, I had a woodworker/metal worker friend of mine come over and make a template and he bent the metal for the brackets.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey Kurt,  nice addition to the smoker.  Looks great.


----------



## crockadale (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice job. If you have the time I need a shelf on all of my cookers.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 1, 2009)

Great Job, It looks like factory option to me.  Bet people will want to know where you bought it.


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks very nice, great job.


I get a kick out of photos on this board.  It looks like everyone owns an "estate" here (except me.)  My house is just a plain Jane typical 3 bedroom on about 1/3 acre.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 1, 2009)

Sweet Thats all I can say. Nice choice of woods looks great


----------

